# worming tablets



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

hi how long do worming tablets take to work x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They should be pretty instant usually by 24hrs to 48hrs. Unless your pet has a very bad worm load you usually dont see any with modern wormers though.
If you have a young pup they need to be wormed more frequently than adult dogs as a lot of pups are born with worms and you have to make sure you eradicate the whole life cycle and any eggs or immature life stages left can start the whole process again.

Puppies should be wormed by the breeder starting about 2 weeks and then every 2/3weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then once a month up to 6mths. Then every 3/4 months same as adults.


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They should be pretty instant usually by 24hrs to 48hrs. Unless your pet has a very bad worm load you usually dont see any with modern wormers though.
> If you have a young pup they need to be wormed more frequently than adult dogs as a lot of pups are born with worms and you have to make sure you eradicate the whole life cycle and any eggs or immature life stages left can start the whole process again.
> 
> Puppies should be wormed by the breeder starting about 2 weeks and then every 2/3weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then once a month up to 6mths. Then every 3/4 months same as adults.


thanks for the advice thats what ive been doing i wormed her in sept and yesturday as she has been chasing her tail alittle not sure if its just a game tho , but better to be safe , she went toilet this morning and nothing in it .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mollymoo20 said:


> thanks for the advice thats what ive been doing i wormed her in sept and yesturday as she has been chasing her tail alittle not sure if its just a game tho , but better to be safe , she went toilet this morning and nothing in it .


They do sometimes just chase their tails in a playful way. Try to discourage it if you can if she becomes a bit obsessive or constantly doing it, it can become an obsessive compulsive thing in some dogs. If its just occasionally and not manic for ages I wouldnt worry too much.

If they have problems with their bottoms or anal glands they usually tend to start biting at their back end and often scoot their bottoms along the floor so just watch for any behaviour like that.


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They do sometimes just chase their tails in a playful way. Try to discourage it if you can if she becomes a bit obsessive or constantly doing it, it can become an obsessive compulsive thing in some dogs. If its just occasionally and not manic for ages I wouldnt worry too much.
> 
> If they have problems with their bottoms or anal glands they usually tend to start biting at their back end and often scoot their bottoms along the floor so just watch for any behaviour like that.


thanks for the advice she hasnt done it today so maybe its just a game x


----------

